# Pest Snail Life Span?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there!

I've got a ton of pest snails in the 36g that I'm allowing to live because they aren't hurting anything, and I also use them to feed the Assassin Snails in the 20g.

I'm noticing more and more of the large snails are dying.... how long do they live? It seems a few months maybe and then they die... is this right?

I was keeping the larger ones, since they are so cool looking and tossing the smaller ones in the 20g for the Assassins, but if they don't live long, I'll start putting the larger ones in for food and let the little guys grow up and breed.


----------



## JDfishguy388 (Nov 26, 2010)

My experience with snails were with apple snails and they live about 1 year getting pretty big and then dyeing off. They reproduce like crazy though. Depending on what kind of snails you have 6 months is probably pretty good. Only thing I would watch out for is when I was gone for a week my 5 snails decided to die in my 55 polluting the water so bad it killed my occellatus colony. So just be vigilant if fish are present.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I only ever see 2-4 big big ones at a time, and only see 2-3 dead shells on the bottom. Lots of babies though. 

The tank's been up since August, so they're only 2 months old and dying... they came in on plants as miniscule babies, because I checked plants before planting and didn't see any. Seem to get huge then die. Weird.


----------

